# Optics for an AR carbine



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

*Which scope?*​
Centerpoint 360.00%Mueller240.00%


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Just got a 5.45 upper fro Rguns for a good price. Decided on a specter length Yankee Hill Customizable handguard, and now it's time for the scope. It will have an offset red dot sight mounted to the upper or handguard. Similar guns shoot around 2 MOA(can't shoot, overseas, just what the ammo is said to be good for), and should be less when Hornady brings it out with the Vmax bullet. Gun will be used in Texas/Oklahoma for dogs, plinking and varminting. Both scope are around the same price, but both have very different features. Take a look and let me know which you like better.

http://www.crosman.com/optics/rifles...power/CP312RGC

Multi-Shot 2-7


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not familiar with either but from the descriptions and pics, I would choose the Center Point. I chose a Bushnell Banner Dusk/Dawn 6-18x50 for my AR build in 5.56 NATO. I hope you have better luck with Rguns than I have so far. I bought their branded 16" bull barrel with A3 flat top receiver. The first time I shot it, it did not extract the spent cartridge case and jammed the next round into it and buried the bullet in the case. I shot 20 rounds, 1 at a time and it never extracted a single one. I called Rguns and the guy said they had had that happen before and to send the bolt back to them and they would send me a replacement. Long story short, 3 weeks and 6 phone calls later the bolt came. The exact same bolt I sent in. I called and the guy that told me to send it back in the first place said he wasn't there when it came in and had no idea who "fixed it". It still had the brass shavings on the bolt face that I had left on there to show them what it was doing. Maybe they put a new extractor spring in it or something he said. OK, I will go shoot it and see. Took it out, fired one round, no extraction. Called back again, talked to another guy, he said I guess you will have to talk to the owner of the company. He is the one that "messed with it". OK, let me talk to him. He won't be in until Monday. What I am thinking is if the owner is the one who "messed with it" he has made up his mind there was nothing wrong with the bolt and sent it back, unrepaired. I guess I will call them again tomorrow and try to get something done, again. What it all boils down to right now is I have a very expensive single shot rifle. Maybe things will be better for you.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If it is a flat top receiver you will need extra high rings or a spacer in between the scope and mount so you can get your inline with it. The scope needs to be mounted forward and not set up at a bench because prone shooting will have to move the scope forward.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I am looking at a pepr or similar, so the mount will not be a problem.

Bar-d, I have asked my father to flog it, but he hasn't had the time, and just had surgery on his foot. I don't plan to get it setup until after he has a few hundred rounds through it. I have a 20" Model 1 7.62x39 that needs a scope too. FOund something similar to the centerpoint on another predator forum for a good price.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Hope it works out for you. I am assuming you are in the military, stationed in Japan. God bless you and thank you for serving.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I would go with the centerpoint for the price real good optics, built a ar for a family member and thats the kinda of scope he mounted real clear holds zero good to.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bar-d, read on another forum aguy was having same problem you're having with these people. my guess they jerking you around. 
ar parts are all enter changeable , you can order you another bolt from some where else,and be shooting your rifle with in week, and still be arguing with them in the mean time.

check out these companies: rainer arms, bravo co., pk firearms. they sell name brand ar parts.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I added a poll to see what people thought.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> bar-d, read on another forum aguy was having same problem you're having with these people. my guess they jerking you around.
> ar parts are all enter changeable , you can order you another bolt from some where else,and be shooting your rifle with in week, and still be arguing with them in the mean time.
> 
> check out these companies: rainer arms, bravo co., pk firearms. they sell name brand ar parts.


wvcoyote, I talked to the owner this morning, went through the whole thing again. He is having UPS pick up the entire upper assembly tomorrow for shipment back to them. He said he wanted to check out the whole thing as a unit. Unless he mates it to a lower and fires it, he is not going to be able to see what it is doing (or not doing). If they don't make it right this time, I am done with them. I just did not want to start spending money to fix it myself until I was sure it was my only option.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

ANyone have thoughts on AO vs set parallax?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I know bar-d ,just throwing in my opinon,giving afew more sights to look at in case it doesn't workout.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I prefer AO for longer range scopes. Set parallax scopes work well for me out to about 275 to 300 yds.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I also would go with the centerpoint, I not only like the looks of it better the increase in magnification although slight will come in handy on long range varminting type shots. I have a friend who at one time had a mueller and he said he really didn't care for it, but I don't know of anyone, personally who has owned a centerpoint. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> I know bar-d ,just throwing in my opinon,giving afew more sights to look at in case it doesn't workout.


Much obliged wvc.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't think the round will have the accuracy, assuming 2 MOA, or maybe the power ( haven't seen the charts though for power on it.Russians say 400m for 2 leggers) Nor do I know if i have the distance or the skill/guts to go 400 plus.


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

A little off the listed brands, but the June 2010 issue of Guns & Ammo has an article on AR Specific Scopes from Nikon. Although not in the article, I just added a Nikon Coyote Special 3-9X40mm to my Remington R-15 VTR and am real happy with the accuracy so far. The circle reticles take some getting used to, but I am making the adjustment. I am also very pleased with the results I am getting with the Leupold Mark AR 3-9X40mm that I added to my Ruger SR-556. I topped it off with the Laser Genetics ND-3 for night hunting.

Centex


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Centex, the Multishot has a similar reticle. How difficult was it to adjust to the circle?


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Dust,
The circle reticles do take some concentration at first. I guess being so used to the crosshairs makes anything different from them seem a little weird. At first when zeroing the circle on a target, I really had to pay attention to the center of the circle rather than guestimate where the crosshairs should have been. I tended to look at the where the horizontal and verticle lines hit the outside of the circle instead of looking inside the circle.
After considerable practice, I am liking the Coyote Special more and more and my accuracy continues to improve. Also am able to get the second and third shots off faster and in tighter groups.
I guess what I'm trying to say is to stick with it for a while and it'll grow on you!
Good luck and thanks for doing a good job for us!
Centex


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

I have been very impressed with the quality and the prices on Hawke Optics scopes. The ones that I have have a black, red or green illuminated reticle that have ballistic lines going down in a christmas tree shape. The outside of each line is equal to a hold for a 10 MPH wind. The glass is extremely clear and they work well in low light. I have three on bolt actions and three more on AR's and a couple more on 22 automatics and two more on a couple of 17HMR bolt actions. I was so happy with them, I bought a lot of them over the past two years. www.HawkeOptics.com My son bought one of their top of the line scopes with side focus for about $450 and the people at Gander Mountain who mounted it on his Savage model 12 low profile varminter thought that it was a Swavroski when they looked through it in the store. They are relatively new to the U.S although they have something just over 50% of the European market. As popular there as Luepold is here in the U.S.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Do they have a 30mm tube or like most scope in the US a standard 1"?


----------



## MudEngineer (Jul 12, 2010)

Hawke Optics had both 30mm tubed scopes and the 1" tubes. My son has one of their high end scopes with the 30mm tube and thinks its great. The guys at Gander Mountain that mounted it for him looked through it and said is this a Swavroski? They have a reticle that is very similar to the high end Swavroski scopes. That one cost him about $450 plus shipping.


----------

